# Mock Lump Crab (Redfish) and Crab Claw Cakes with Beurre Blanc Sauce, Pasta and Side salad with Crustinis



## indaswamp (Aug 7, 2020)

Lump crab meat has gone up to insane prices recently, luckily there's always Mock lump crab meat which cuts the cost on the cakes in half but does not sacrifice on flavor. There are a few secrets to turn out mouth watering cakes though...I'll put these up against anyone's. Thanks for this recipe goes out to my uncle....

First you trim the redfish fillets of all red meat....the red line down the center of the fillet and take care to leave 1/8" of meat on the skin when filleting them off the scales. You will need 1 1/2 lbs. fish for the recipe. cut into 3-4" pieces and place in a 2qt. pot.
Add:
1 qt. water
2.5tsps. "Zatarains Liquid Crab boil with a touch of lemon"
1 T. granulated Garlic powder
1 T. Onion powder
1 T. Creole Seasoning
2 T. Louisiana Hot Sauce
3-4 slices lemon
Bring to a boil then simmer 4-5 minutes to poach fish. turn off fire and steep fish 5-7 minutes then drain in colander in sink. Let fish cool then discard lemon slices. While fish cools, in a pan, melt 1 stick of butter and Add 3/4c. fine dice red onion, and 3/4c. fine diced green bell pepper. Saute 3-4 minutes to wilt veggies then remove to a large bowl to cool. Add fish to bowl.








Flake fish with a fork so that it resembles lump crab meat. Next add 3 lg. or 4 medium eggs and mix lightly until fish is just coated with egg. Add 2# Crab claw meat and pick through crab meat with your fingers to remove any shells. Add 1/2c. Italian bread crumbs (DO NOT ADD ANY MORE THAN THAT! BIG NO NO FOR GREAT CAKES!), dash of salt and black pepper. Mix gently until just combined taking care not to bust up the fish and crab claw meat too much. Form into 4oz. patties and set out on a sheet pan.







See all those nice pieces of crab and mock crab...(DO NOT OVER MIX!!!!)






Season the cakes lightly with creole seasoning. You should have (16) 4 oz. cakes. Put 2c. Italian bread crumbs in a shallow wide bowl. Lightly batter each cake in the bread crumbs and set on sheet pan. when all are done, set in refrigerator to let he cakes set while you make the sauce.

Omit the cream...and add 1 T. green onion.


Boil a little angle hair, toss with a dab of butter, olive oil and Parmesan Cheese and the plate:







Also had some fresh Bruschetta from home grown tomatoes, rosemary, and basil.....stuff is so good with fresh ingredients!






Thanks for lookin! I don't know what you land lock folks are paying for fresh lump crab meat, but it's going for $35~40/lb. here on the gulf coast. This will help you out and still not scrimp on flavor!



OH- pro tip....use a spatula to scoop each cake off the sheet pan to place in frying pan. Use a butter knife with the spatula to help gently turn the cakes. Flip only once!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Looks fantastic. I’m going to have to make some bruschetta soon from my gardens as well


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh- fry on med. high in a little peanut oil until brown on both sides. remove to drain on paper towels. Keep warm until all are cooked, then plate 2 cakes per serving with ~2T. of sauce over top.


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 7, 2020)

Great looking chow IDS

Chef John would be proud.

You can trust his recipe's.  They just plain work.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks jcam222...that's the last of the fresh fish. Time to go get more and the tide will be right early next week.....guess where I'll be?


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks one eyed jack! I've been making these cakes for years. The sauce is an old french classic-good on lots of foods.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

That looks awesome! Will this work with other types of fish?


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That looks awesome! Will this work with other types of fish?


Yes Steve, any firm white flesh fish will do. Try to keep the ratio around 50/50 fish to crab claw meat if you can. The drum seem to me to work a little bit better though, I think it's because crab is a redfish's favorite food. 

Side note- a lot of the immitation crab sold in stores is sheepshead from what I'm told.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Yes Steve, any firm white flesh fish will do. Try to keep the ratio around 50/50 fish to crab claw meat if you can. The drum seem to me to work a little bit better though, I think it's because crab is a redfish's favorite food.
> 
> Side note- a lot of the immitation crab sold in stores is sheepshead from what I'm told.


Ok, thanks. I have a pound of Blue crab meat. Lump up here is 27.00 to 30.00 a pound.
I also only use imitation crab that is made from  pollock. I find that it tastes the best. Would the blue crab work? I can get claw meat at decent prices. Usually 16.00 a pound canned.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2020)

Another great thread & write up!
Everything looks absolutely delicious!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 8, 2020)

Wow Keith. That looks spectacular buddy!! Been craving crab cakes recently but have to wait till Tracy is gone one evening, then I'm gonna OD on them. Got this bookmarked as it's the best looking and sounding recipe I think I've ever seen. Great job!!

Robert


----------



## xray (Aug 8, 2020)

Wow! Who needs real crab when you turn out cakes like that!?

I don’t normally see redfish up here, so I would have to substitute. I usually use lump but haven’t bought it in awhile.

We usually eat blue crabs in the summer. We bring a bushel back from VA. With COVID-19, that didn’t happen either this year.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Ok, thanks. I have a pound of Blue crab meat. Lump up here is 27.00 to 30.00 a pound.
> I also only use imitation crab that is made from  pollock. I find that it tastes the best. Would the blue crab work? I can get claw meat at decent prices. Usually 16.00 a pound canned.


Yes Steve, if you have blue crab it'll work. That's the only crab we have down here in Louisiana and I never really think about crab being something else. Not sure I've have immitation crab made from pollock.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Another great thread & write up!
> Everything looks absolutely delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al! I try to document it all....just wish I could take better pictures.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Keith. That looks spectacular buddy!! Been craving crab cakes recently but have to wait till Tracy is gone one evening, then I'm gonna OD on them. Got this bookmarked as it's the best looking and sounding recipe I think I've ever seen. Great job!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. Wife have a seafood allergy? 
I think I hurt myself last night....those cakes were so good!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2020)

xray said:


> Wow! Who needs real crab when you turn out cakes like that!?
> 
> I don’t normally see redfish up here, so I would have to substitute. I usually use lump but haven’t bought it in awhile.
> 
> We usually eat blue crabs in the summer. We bring a bushel back from VA. With COVID-19, that didn’t happen either this year.


Thanks xray. Any firm white flesh fish should do fine. 

Not sure the reason why, but crab here has almost doubled in price. Could be envirnmental factors or demand....I'll have to ask around. 

Use to make a couple crabbin trips but hurricane Katrina washed out the weir I crabbed at in 2005. We could fill up half a 55 gallon drum in no time...


----------



## Smokin' Penguin (Sep 7, 2020)

I haven’t priced crab meat in a while, but seems like I found it about $18 a pound For lump about a month ago.  I wouldn’t spend for jumbo lump to go in crab cakes.

Your post makes me want to go dig out my recipe and make some cakes. Mine are pan fried in butter and served with a roasted Serrano pepper & garlic sauce.

now where did I put that recipe....????


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 10, 2020)

How in the depths of hell did I miss this thread?

Yep, this is good stuff right here excellent job my friend, excellent!

One of my buddies here in Mobile uses a recipe almost  the same, a few minor differences and he uses big Black drum aka Big Uglies.
Great for topping other seafood dishes, crab cakes and West Indies Salad.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> How in the depths of hell did I miss this thread?
> 
> Yep, this is good stuff right here excellent job my friend, excellent!
> 
> ...


Thanks Chile! Black drum work, as well as sheepshead. I used redfish cause we catch a lot of them during the summer. I got 'em figured out pretty good and we are usually successful with bringing home some meat. Truthfully, I don't really care who catches them as long as I can dirty a filet knife to have a few meals....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2020)

Smokin' Penguin said:


> I haven’t priced crab meat in a while, but seems like I found it about $18 a pound For lump about a month ago.  I wouldn’t spend for jumbo lump to go in crab cakes.
> 
> Your post makes me want to go dig out my recipe and make some cakes. Mine are pan fried in butter and served with a roasted Serrano pepper & garlic sauce.
> 
> now where did I put that recipe....????


Thanks Smokin Penguin!


----------

